# Sudden jerk(loss of power) at high RPM?



## thedave (Feb 2, 2011)

I searched the forum for quite a while and couldn't find anything close to this problem. I don't know much about cars but I'm learning. I have a 1995 Nissan 200SX SE-R with 280k KMs(173k miles) on it. When I accelerate, everything is fine until I hit about 5,500 RPM when suddenly the car jerks as some power is lost. RPMs still climb after the jerk but power is much less after 5,500. The check engine light is NOT on. The car has an aftermarket muffler and air filter. Other than that there are no mods that I know of. The car was a write off at some point in it's life but I haven't looked into how recent it was yet. Since I have to shift before 5.5k RPM it really limits the speed of my car. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## thedave (Feb 2, 2011)

Update: I took it into the shop and they said the positive battery connector end needs replacing. The previous owner had a very thin connector on there and I didn't realize it could cause that much trouble. I thought as long as it started it was okay. Just in case anyone else runs into this problem I wanted to post the outcome.


----------



## lenstrum (Sep 17, 2012)

I have the same problem. I`m not sure what it might be either, but I`m going to replace the fuel filter and air filter and see if it makes any difference. Will let you know.


----------



## mallory (Dec 26, 2013)

lenstrum said:


> I have the same problem. I`m not sure what it might be either, but I`m going to replace the fuel filter and air filter and see if it makes any difference. Will let you know.


Did this take care of your problem? I'm having the same issue with my '95 200SX but I'm sure the battery terminals are fine.


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

A bad fuel pump could be the problem, but the first thing you should do is a major tune up, IE: new plugs, wires, and distributor cap. Any of those could cause the problem you all are talking about. My brothers car was doing this and we did a major tuneup and now it's fine.

Also don't just check the cables where they hook up to the battery, but also clean and check everywhere those cables are attached to, like the alternator, frame, and starter/engine block. Get a multimeter, and watch some youtube videos on doing a voltage drop test to make sure your cables are working correctly.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

+1 on the tune up. The fuel filter is part of a major anyway.


----------

